# Manual/hand threader kit, rubbish?



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

www.ebay.com/itm/301777942543

I hope it isn't completely rubbish as I have just bought one, for 20$ I'd hope the handle mechanism could survive to see some nice ridgid dies.

Also, if anyone has seen a "Fuller" brand threader, please show me, I have fuller pipe wrenches and wish to get some other fuller tools.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

At one point I wanted a power drive in the van. I bought a cheap Chinese one that should fit those dies and its in storage. The problem was the cheap clamp. I have an older 300 just trying to save space.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> At one point I wanted a power drive in the van. I bought a cheap Chinese one that should fit those dies and its in storage. The problem was the cheap clamp. I have an older 300 just trying to save space.


I use to have a ridgid 600 till it got stolen, then in the interim I bought a chinese version the support arm suxed, so I just bought the rigid support arm as the chinese threader was a copy of the 600 and it works great..now I use a rigid 700....still have the chinese one floating around somewhere..and a 300 for big piping jobs..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Well I got the kit thursday. Unfortunately it is not compatible with the ridgid r12 sets. I haven't tried it yet, hopefully next week I will have time after work to use one of the motorized pipe threader stands and try it out. As far as quality the spring ring that holds the heads in seems a bit loose in the handle but it stays in place and holds the dies firmly when inserted. Hopefully the teeth will hold up, if not I will just buy a ridgid teeth set and if they dont fit I will have them for when I buy a ridgid r12 set.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Guess how good a 20$ threader kit is...lolz. It seemed like it was going great, until I got 3/4" of the way through threading a 1/2" pipe, backed it off to clear which I had done a couple times, and the tooth holder cracked. When I finally got the die off the pipe the angle of the threads was like twice what it should have been :O

Amazingly the teeth seemed great, thought for sure they would be as soft as a pool noodle and peen right over but they started cutting so easily, damn shame....

Well, there's still 4 more heads to break....


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

you got what you paid for. we charge what we charge for a reason. dont try to re-invent the wheel. buy decent tools and get the job done. i dont buy tools from harbor freight.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chinese junk..at least it was only $20.00...never had any issues with rigid brand...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I bought it as a joke mostly. I still don't understand how money could be made at this price. 20$+free shipping, shipping label said it cost 12$ to ship. 8$-cost to make-ship here from china=some positive number?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if they make $ 1.00 on it they are happy....and im sure they made alot more than that..


----------

